# df -h and du -sh results are different



## Alucn (Dec 29, 2021)

> root@apis:~ # df -h
> Filesystem                     Size    Used   Avail Capacity  Mounted on
> /dev/ufsid/59f0te4632b5324d     97G    9.8G     79G    11%    /
> devfs                          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
> ...


df -h Used 9.8G
du -sh 1.8G
FreeBSD has been restarted
Where's 8G disk space?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 29, 2021)

FAQ: 8.19. The du and df commands show different amounts of disk space available. What is going on?


----------

